
Go: Subtests and Sub-benchmarks - elliotchance
http://elliot.land/go-subtests-and-sub-benchmarks
======
akavel
Um, I thought the article would at least provide some real-life examples, i.e.
add some value to what's available in the official docs. But the code snippets
are copied verbatim from [https://tip.golang.org/pkg/testing/#hdr-
Subtests_and_Sub_ben...](https://tip.golang.org/pkg/testing/#hdr-
Subtests_and_Sub_benchmarks) (with no attribution) and the text around them is
mostly just reworded. The only thing it adds is maybe exposition; though for
this I'd personally argue that the following link is even better:
[https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.7](https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.7)

~~~
embiggen
Well, I for one wasn't aware of the new functionality in Go and am grateful
the author posted about it.

Because otherwise I wouldn't know what I now know!

